# Dog with intermittent limp



## Cider_apple (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, just looking for some advice really in addition to what we are following from the vets. 

My dog is a 7 year old labradoodle and about 2 weeks ago, she suddenly started limping on her front left leg. I thought it was just a sprain and with rest it would fix itself. By morning, it was fine, no evidence of a limp at all, so we went for our walk as usual. When we got home, my doodle had a sleep and was stiff and slighly limping when she woke again. I put it down to not giving it enough time to right itself the first time, and so we limited walks for the next two days. We then went on a slightly longer walk and again, after resting, my girl was limping, this time quite badly. I called the vets and got an appointment within the hour. They checked her over thoroughly and decided that there was something about her knee that wasnt totally comfortable as it was less flexible than the other leg. The vet told me it would most likely right itself with time and rest but to contact them a week later to say how things were going. So a week of rest, and no limping whatsoever, and a very excited energetic dog, we went for a walk. Same thing happened. Fine at the end of the walk, but then after resting, she was struggling to walk on that leg. It always seems to right itself pretty much overnight, but exercise aggravates it and I am very worried. I have updated the vet a week after the first appointment who said he it just may need more time before we decide to do anything else. Anyone else had this with their dog?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Honestly, if it's a sprain it can take weeks to heal. If it was you, the doctor would say 6-8 weeks, so I don't know why we think a dog should heal in a week


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

It could be any number of things, hard for your vet to reach a diagnosis without x-rays though. One thing confused me - you say she is lame on the front left leg but then said the vet was concerned about a problem with her knee which would be the back leg?? It could be she has a touch of arthritis but you won't know for sure without further investigations. One thing I would say though - soft tissue injuries take quite a while to heal so unless you give her a good 2 weeks of rest (on lead walking only, no running/jumping indoors) it could be the problem is not getting chance to fully recover. However if she were mine I would be asking for x-rays now as its been going on for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cider_apple said:


> Hi, just looking for some advice really in addition to what we are following from the vets.
> 
> My dog is a 7 year old labradoodle and about 2 weeks ago, she suddenly started limping on her front left leg. I thought it was just a sprain and with rest it would fix itself. By morning, it was fine, no evidence of a limp at all, so we went for our walk as usual. When we got home, my doodle had a sleep and was stiff and slighly limping when she woke again. I put it down to not giving it enough time to right itself the first time, and so we limited walks for the next two days. We then went on a slightly longer walk and again, after resting, my girl was limping, this time quite badly. I called the vets and got an appointment within the hour. They checked her over thoroughly and decided that there was something about her knee that wasnt totally comfortable as it was less flexible than the other leg. The vet told me it would most likely right itself with time and rest but to contact them a week later to say how things were going. So a week of rest, and no limping whatsoever, and a very excited energetic dog, we went for a walk. Same thing happened. Fine at the end of the walk, but then after resting, she was struggling to walk on that leg. It always seems to right itself pretty much overnight, but exercise aggravates it and I am very worried. I have updated the vet a week after the first appointment who said he it just may need more time before we decide to do anything else. Anyone else had this with their dog?


If its whats known as soft tissue injuries sprains, strains etc, it can sometimes take weeks to heal completely. You don't mention if they have given you anything like an anti inflammatory? if they haven't vets often do give anti inflamms as well a lot of the time and say rest them, it may be that she has inflammation there and if she hasn't already a course of anti inflammatories together with rest may work better.

As she is 7 now, there may even be the beginnings of a bit of arthritic change. it probably wouldn't hurt to put her on a good joint supplement. Personally I use mobile bones which helped my one a lot and has helped a couple of neighbours dogs who I mentioned it too who had stiffness. There are others too, a lot of people like Yumove which I have tried but found the Mobile bones worked better.

There are others too including veterinary strength joint supplements. Some things may work better on one dog then another, so sometimes you have to trial a few
to see what works best, but it could well be something worth looking into and trying.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

My westie had this. Metacam from the vets fixed it for about 3 months. However we put her on yumove and weaned her off metacam and she had been great since


----------



## Cider_apple (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies. I dont think x rays are needed at the moment, as with rest the limp goes away completely. I am taking the advice re strains and keeping her on restricted exercise for the next 6 weeks and then increasing it slowly so she doesnt re injure herself. If it occurs again after that, then x rays will be booked. She was given a course of anti inflammatories from the first visit which she had for a week, and re supplements, she is on glucosamine combined with Vitamin C, she also has MSM which are both every day, and she also has coconut oil added to her meals every three days. She doesnt have coconut oil every day as she doesnt like it!! and is less keen on eating her food with it added in. She is fine in herself, and today you wouldnt think there was anything amiss with her leg. I thought it was her knee but I guess its classed as her ankle joint, its her front leg anyway. xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I use mobile bones too for Maggie and have seen a difference


----------



## GeorgiaB (Jul 16, 2018)

Cider_apple said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I dont think x rays are needed at the moment, as with rest the limp goes away completely. I am taking the advice re strains and keeping her on restricted exercise for the next 6 weeks and then increasing it slowly so she doesnt re injure herself. If it occurs again after that, then x rays will be booked. She was given a course of anti inflammatories from the first visit which she had for a week, and re supplements, she is on glucosamine combined with Vitamin C, she also has MSM which are both every day, and she also has coconut oil added to her meals every three days. She doesnt have coconut oil every day as she doesnt like it!! and is less keen on eating her food with it added in. She is fine in herself, and today you wouldnt think there was anything amiss with her leg. I thought it was her knee but I guess its classed as her ankle joint, its her front leg anyway. xx


Hey, I am having the exact same thing with my dog that you have described in the above and I would be so keen as to if this resolved itself and any advice you could give me please? Thank you so much. Georgia x


----------

